# ObamaCare Extended To Policing Gun Ownership



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

"You may never have thought that a simple visit to the doctor could lead to the FBI breathing down your neck, but the president's new executive actions on gun control could lead to just that, mortally wounding the long-established presumption of doctor-patient confidentiality."

ObamaCare Extended To Policing Gun Ownership by Andrew Malcolm - Investors.com


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Knowing what happens if you seek help will keep loony tunes and those with mild issues away. So instead of early intervention and help we will wait for people to go postal. You can never 100% predict the human mind. Lord help anyone who told their Dr. under Obama care that they have firearms.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Doctors: Eyes and Ears of the Regime - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This concern about ACA and utilizing it to infringe on rights, including 2nd amendment has been an issue and expected since ACA was passed. I for one see healthcare workers that bare minimum, only primary care MD twice a year and disclose only what is absolutely necessary. I guess that I am lucky to have a doctor that is a hunter and gun owner.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

RedLion said:


> This concern about ACA and utilizing it to infringe on rights, including 2nd amendment has been an issue and expected since ACA was passed. I for one see healthcare workers that bare minimum, only primary care MD twice a year and disclose only what is absolutely necessary. I guess that I am lucky to have a doctor that is a hunter and gun owner.


A doctor with land to hunt on is even better.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> A doctor with land to hunt on is even better.


Lol. I believe that he does hunt his own land.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm trying to lose weight, so I bring it up at my regular doctors visit a couple months ago. He offered to give me Welbutrin which helps eliminate the "need' to raid the fridge, but its used to treat depression. I asked if taking it would flag me, he said probably so I said no thanks. Skipping a little hard work and will power isn't worth getting flagged in the system for something I don't have especially this day and age.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm trying to lose weight, so I bring it up at my regular doctors visit a couple months ago. He offered to give me Welbutrin which helps eliminate the "need' to raid the fridge, but its used to treat depression. I asked if taking it would flag me, he said probably so I said no thanks. Skipping a little hard work and will power isn't worth getting flagged in the system for something I don't have especially this day and age.


Excellent point, NTPTH.

Which makes me wonder...now that the Feds control Healthcare, they can pretty much do whatever the hell they want based on the Political Agenda of the current administration.

The Feds can determine that people on cholesterol meds or high blood pressure meds are a danger to society...or cancer patients are somehow traumatized due to the treatment regiment so they may fall into a mental health category...or of course, PTSD...or a million other situations.

The bottom line, Pandora's Freakin' Box was opened when the ACA was passed and the supreme clowns put their stamp of approval on it.

FUBAR


----------



## Peter_Gibbons (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, now they have a "back door" to disarm people. Instead of passing new "gun control" laws, they just have to broaden the definition of mental instability. So now if you are tired, in pain, angry, depressed, etc., you will be reported. What if they expand that definition to include those who oppose certain political ideologies or someone who has strong religious beliefs?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

My dentist since childhood is an avid hunter and sportsman, he raised his kids right too.

If SOB "doctor" asks about anything but your health situation , tell him to go to hell with Sotero.

P.S. Those non-SOBs are welcome to hunt my farm if they ask permission and are not slobs. 

POS cross country skier and unlesahed dog asked why I was hunting this land? I did not know or have met the bitch. I explained that I posted the land to keep people like her from trespassing, and she was trespassing. Bitch said land was posted for hunting, I asked if she was ignorant and could read, then I escorted bitch and dog to a sign with my name on it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My advice is when you go see the doc . you don't say a thing about guns or what's on your mind , if you do you are screweddddddddddddd.:beaten:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The VA for several years has had a Crisis Line 800 number for veterans OR THEIR FAMILIES to call if the vet feels he/she is in a mental "crisis".
This was put into effect due to the publicity caused by an average of 22 vets a day committing suicide.
I have heard anecdotal evidence that those vets who did call ended up wishing they hadn't.

And I am also glad that I never (a) took the VA's offer of drugs to "help" my PTSD (which I no longer have  ), and (b) never filed a disability claim for PTSD :whew:
Sooo many guys did, lured by "free money". The greedy SOB's will no doubt wish they never did. :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My doc carries all the time. ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> This concern about ACA and utilizing it to infringe on rights, including 2nd amendment has been an issue and expected since ACA was passed. I for one see healthcare workers that bare minimum, only primary care MD twice a year and disclose only what is absolutely necessary. I guess that I am lucky to have a doctor that is a hunter and gun owner.


I lost all my doctors in a boating accident.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I lost all my doctors in a boating accident.


All in the same lake? Did any put up a fight? Lol


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Does anyone know how he "enacted" this? Was it an executive order? And amendment to an existing EO? The only reason I ask is because I can't find the actual legislation on it. I'm a HUGE ADVOCATE of reading the actual document. I can't stand getting political news from the media because its almost ALWAYS biased towards a stance.

I started by researching here, because our CIC likes to go around the constitution by issuing EO's:
https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/presidential-actions/executive-orders

I do enjoy the hostage recovery order. It basically circumvents the "no consessions act" by authorizing a "specific group" that uses their expertise and full powers of the US government (DoD, DoJ, DoS, etc) to end hostage situations. While I agree that hostage taking is no picnic, our "we don't negotiate with terrorists" policy has just been "shifted." This dude is a piece of work.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Does anyone know how he "enacted" this? Was it an executive order? And amendment to an existing EO? The only reason I ask is because I can't find the actual legislation on it. I'm a HUGE ADVOCATE of reading the actual document. I can't stand getting political news from the media because its almost ALWAYS biased towards a stance.
> 
> I started by researching here, because our CIC likes to go around the constitution by issuing EO's:
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/presidential-actions/executive-orders
> ...


I have read that it is buried in the 2000+ pages of the Affordable Healthcare Act.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

IIRC,the state of Florida made it illegal for doctors to ask about guns. They are subject to loose the license if they ask. Owning firearms is not a medical question.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have read that it is buried in the 2000+ pages of the Affordable Healthcare Act.


So....damn almost 4 years later it surfaces??? Did they release the act in entirety finally? I've searched the whitehouse and political legislative sites and I have never found the act in it's complete form.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> So....damn almost 4 years later it surfaces??? Did they release the act in entirety finally? I've searched the whitehouse and political legislative sites and I have never found the act in it's complete form.


God to see you!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Denton said:


> God to see you!


Tango Sir. I'm only around for a little while...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> So....damn almost 4 years later it surfaces??? Did they release the act in entirety finally? I've searched the whitehouse and political legislative sites and I have never found the act in it's complete form.


No, this came out several years ago. It took people that long to read the whole thing.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> No, this came out several years ago. It took people that long to read the whole thing.


Got a link RPD?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Got a link RPD?


There were many at the time. Here is one from October 2013
Watch Your Guns Around Obamacare - Rachel Alexander - Page full

I paid close attention to this at the time, as the way it was originally written veterans with PTSD would lose their gun rights. That was fought over by the NRA and House Republicans until that part was changed.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

What guns? I don't have any guns. 

For the record my kids pediatrician did ask this question of my kids in my wife's presence. On two different occasions I think she told me.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Anybody else love the questionnaire that asks if there are firearms in your home? I just refuse to answer it, so far nobody has said anything about it.


----------

